# Water leak on 983f



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all,I have just washed our 983 A class for the first time and have found water getting in thro the top of the passenger (n/s) front door, on closer inspection the top of the door seems to be warped outwards allowing water in thro the seal! Has anyone else had this problem and can recomend a cure? I know its a fibre glass door and cant be tweeked like a steel door........and I dont think a load of gaffer tape will look the part on the van ...Help please


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Can the top hinge be tweeked to bring the top of the door onto the rubber?

Johnny F


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*water leak*

Hi .........no cant do that as the top hinge is nowhere near the top and thats prob the cause doh!  but thanks.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Hi,
when we got our Rapido 987F on a Fiat last year we too had problems with the passenger door not fitting properly. Only way it closed was to slam it which is obviously not doing the motorhome any good. It also affected the alarm system. It went back in for adjustment but it still doesn't fit flush at the bottom. Dont know what else can be done but at least we dont get water in now or the alarm system going off all the time.
Jax


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*water leak 983f*

Well I have looked at it again today and the fibre glass door is defo warped so it looks like we will have to live with it as I hate to think how much a new door would be


----------



## 109613 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: water leak 983f*



Codfinger said:


> Well I have looked at it again today and the fibre glass door is defo warped so it looks like we will have to live with it as I hate to think how much a new door would be


Replace the rubber seal with a thicker one. or add to the existing seal with glued rubber at the area that is not tight with the door. I did this with another Fiat, and it stopped the leaking.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: water leak 983f*

Replace the rubber seal with a thicker one. or add to the existing seal with glued rubber at the area that is not tight with the door. I did this with another Fiat, and it stopped the leaking.[/quote]

Cheers for that, I'll have a look at that and see if that is possible but I dont want to warp it anymore!


----------

